# Nomos servicing cost?



## medellin

Hi, 

Do any of you know how much does a standard service for something like the Nomos Metro Datum would run for?

Are there any places in the USA that would work on the DUW 4401? Or must I ship it to Germany for this work?

And while I am asking. Can you please link me to the DUW 4401 specifications sheet? I would like to know how well my watch is doing after owning it for several years.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Bradjhomes

https://www.nomos-store.com/en/FAQ/Service/?smxCountry=gb&redirected=1

Prices in GBP but you should be able to see it in your local currency.


----------



## AGuyWhoBoughtANomos

BTW, if you ship it to them in NY, make sure you insure the hell out of it. The first time I sent my watch to them, FedEX lost it for more than a week in Newark, before it magically popped up. (Nomos had just had their insurance people start poking at) They didn't fix the watch, so I had to send it back a week later. This time, FedEX lost it for good on the return trip (again in Newark). I've been working with Nomos for months on this. I still don't have a watch. It's been a nightmare.


----------



## bcrdukes

AGuyWhoBoughtANomos said:


> BTW, if you ship it to them in NY, make sure you insure the hell out of it. The first time I sent my watch to them, FedEX lost it for more than a week in Newark, before it magically popped up. (Nomos had just had their insurance people start poking at) They didn't fix the watch, so I had to send it back a week later. This time, FedEX lost it for good on the return trip (again in Newark). I've been working with Nomos for months on this. I still don't have a watch. It's been a nightmare.


Wow, sorry about your misfortune! 

Is this the service centre/distributor in NJ/NY? If it's that bad, I'd pony up to send it to the folks in Germany instead.

@OP - If you go to the Nomos website of your country (i.e. USA) there is a link at the bottom that leads you to the service price list, matched by model number. If in doubt, send them an e-mail. Nomos' customer service has been by far, the best I've experience to date.


----------



## AGuyWhoBoughtANomos

Correct. The one at 347 W. 36th St., Suite 600, New York, NY 10018. c/o Marc Ribelles. In my case they always sent it along to Germany anyway. At the very least, send it UPS, or in a box shaped like a wrapped toilet seat


----------



## bcrdukes

That is interesting. I did not know that. I'll be sure to send it off to the folks in Germany for when I require service.

I received my leather strap from Nomos yesterday, and the service is top notch. Disappointing to hear their North American counterpart does not service them in-house. I was told otherwise by a few Nomos ADs.

For what it's worth, I'm going through the same exact ordeal with TAG Heuer, so I know exactly what you went through.


----------



## medellin

Thank you so much for your answers.

I will insure it as best I can. And thank you for the lists to the prices.


----------



## JacobC

AGuyWhoBoughtANomos said:


> BTW, if you ship it to them in NY, make sure you insure the hell out of it. The first time I sent my watch to them, FedEX lost it for more than a week in Newark, before it magically popped up. (Nomos had just had their insurance people start poking at) They didn't fix the watch, so I had to send it back a week later. This time, FedEX lost it for good on the return trip (again in Newark). I've been working with Nomos for months on this. I still don't have a watch. It's been a nightmare.


That really sucks. Sorry to hear. Every watch owner should have a separate insurance policy for loss IMHO.


----------



## Longjean

A watch repairer I have used in the past told me that the alpha movement was easy to work on and he liked that Nomos was willing to supply parts, unlike some Swiss brands.
That was some years ago, I have not had my Tangente serviced yet but I will give him the job when I do.


----------



## DTZ

Just sent my Orion 35mm in for complete service. Here are the costs:

Shipping: $115 (UPS Store, using DHL. 5 day guaranteed delivery time)
Insurance: $35 (insured for $1300. Approx used price for Orion 35mm with display back)
Nomos complete service for Alpha movement: $308
Return shipping & Insurance: TBD

So, the cost to send back to Nomos is quite expensive. I could have saved a lot of money if I sent to RGM in Pennsylvania, but I figured I wanted to get the best overhaul, regulation, and adjustment in 6 positions. Have read mixed reviews about RGM so maybe it makes better sense to send to Nomos.


----------



## DTZ

Just sent my Orion 35mm in for complete service. Here are the costs:

Shipping: $115 (UPS Store, using DHL. 5 day guaranteed delivery time)
Insurance: $35 (insured for $1300. Approx used price for Orion 35mm with display back)
Nomos complete service for Alpha movement: $308
Return shipping & Insurance: TBD

So, the cost to send back to Nomos is quite expensive. I could have saved a lot of money if I sent to RGM in Pennsylvania, but I figured I wanted to get the best overhaul, regulation, and adjustment in 6 positions. Have read mixed reviews about RGM so maybe it makes better sense to send to Nomos.


----------



## barihunk

Thanks for the update - did you notify them of the package, or did you just send it in with a note like they request on their website? Did they contact you about the repair cost or was it a GBP-USD conversion you did from their FAQ? Seems weird that they wouldn't have an online scheduling system.


----------



## DTZ

barihunk said:


> Thanks for the update - did you notify them of the package, or did you just send it in with a note like they request on their website? Did they contact you about the repair cost or was it a GBP-USD conversion you did from their FAQ? Seems weird that they wouldn't have an online scheduling system.


I did notify Nomos service department by email, as well as include a handwritten note. They responded very quickly, even before the watch arrived in Glashutte. Yesterday they sent me an email with the cost estimate and return delivery. However, they did not clearly state if the estimate was in USD, Euros, or GBP. They did state that the service should take approximately 6 weeks.

Full service: $280
Return Mail: $45

I sent Nomos another email asking which currency they are quoting. With these numbers, the estimate might be either USD or Euros. I have the option to pay by wire or by PayPal. I'll update when Nomos confirms currency.


----------



## DTZ

DTZ said:


> I did notify Nomos service department by email, as well as include a handwritten note. They responded very quickly, even before the watch arrived in Glashutte. Yesterday they sent me an email with the cost estimate and return delivery. However, they did not clearly state if the estimate was in USD, Euros, or GBP. They did state that the service should take approximately 6 weeks.
> 
> Full service: $280
> Return Mail: $45
> 
> I sent Nomos another email asking which currency they are quoting. With these numbers, the estimate might be either USD or Euros. I have the option to pay by wire or by PayPal. I'll update when Nomos confirms currency.


Here is the email from Nomos:

Your watch has safely arrived here in Glashütte. Watchmaking is a craft, so thoroughly inspecting and repairing a mechanical watch at NOMOS Glashütte takes about 6 weeks. Enclosed is a cost estimate for the repairs.
Attention: Before we begin restoring your watch as described, please confirm in written form that you agree to this cost estimate. The best way to do so is to write a brief note to [email protected] <mailto:[email protected]>, or send us a Fax to no. 035053-404-80.
Cordially from Glashütte,
NOMOS Glashütte/SA Roland Schwertner KG
Orion Glasboden Reg. No. xxxxx
Complete service Alpha movement
- complete disassembly of the watch
- ultrasonic cleansing of all components
- exchange of worn parts
- reassembly of the movement
- fine timing check and correcting all functions
- adjustment in six positions
- refurbishing, cleaning, and polishing the case
- replacing the crown, winding stem, tube, and gaskets - restoration of waterproofing
- final check lasting several days
Postage and packaging
1 19
19
280,00
280,00
45,00
We kindly ask you to pay the total amount in advance, when you confirm the cost estimate to our bank account:
Payee: NOMOS Glashütte Commerzbank AG, New York Branch, or via Paypal edited by mod, no need for bank details on a public forum


----------



## DTZ

DTZ said:


> Here is the email from Nomos:
> 
> Your watch has safely arrived here in Glashütte. Watchmaking is a craft, so thoroughly inspecting and repairing a mechanical watch at NOMOS Glashütte takes about 6 weeks. Enclosed is a cost estimate for the repairs.
> Attention: Before we begin restoring your watch as described, please confirm in written form that you agree to this cost estimate. The best way to do so is to write a brief note to [email protected] <mailto:[email protected]>, or send us a Fax to no. 035053-404-80.
> Cordially from Glashütte,
> NOMOS Glashütte/SA Roland Schwertner KG
> Orion Glasboden Reg. No. xxxxx
> Complete service Alpha movement
> - complete disassembly of the watch
> - ultrasonic cleansing of all components
> - exchange of worn parts
> - reassembly of the movement
> - fine timing check and correcting all functions
> - adjustment in six positions
> - refurbishing, cleaning, and polishing the case
> - replacing the crown, winding stem, tube, and gaskets - restoration of waterproofing
> - final check lasting several days
> Postage and packaging
> 1 19
> 19
> 280,00
> 280,00
> 45,00
> We kindly ask you to pay the total amount in advance, when you confirm the cost estimate to our bank account:
> Payee: NOMOS Glashütte Commerzbank AG, New York Branch, or via Paypal edited by mod, no need for bank details on a public forum


3/17/2018 UPDATE - USD $325 confirmed by NOMOS. $280 for full service, $45 for return shipping. I really need to find a cheaper shipping alternative when I ship to Germany from the US. As I paid about $150 for shipping and insurance, it is way too expensive. I have a Sinn watch I will send back for servicing (again I'd rather not send to RGM) and want to avoid excessive shipping charges.


----------



## Michitoki

Wow that's expensive holy crap. My watch is just shy of 2 years right now. I had just sent it back for a defect on the dial so it'd been checked for water resistance but I still need to send it back for a full service in probably 2 years.


----------



## DTZ

Michitoki said:


> Wow that's expensive holy crap. My watch is just shy of 2 years right now. I had just sent it back for a defect on the dial so it'd been checked for water resistance but I still need to send it back for a full service in probably 2 years.


3/26/2018: FedEx deliver my watch today at 10am from Glashütte. Total turnaround time, including shipping, was 23 days. Total time for service, excluding shipping time, was 15 days. This was unexpectedly a super fast turnaround time as NOMOS quoted 4-6 weeks. Anyway, the watch looks like new now but I'll need to monitor it's timing over the next week or two to see if they regulated it to be +2 sec/day as I requested. Service experience with NOMOS was flawless. Very efficient, polite, and professional. I think I made the right choice to send my watch to NOMOS instead of RGM.


----------



## MoreToasties

Significantly more than I expected. Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## JacobC

A good tip for fellow WIS out there is to have a blanket jewelry policy on your watches so you don't have to spend money on a lot of insurance. $200 of insurance is usually plenty to avoid things going missing.


----------



## mrclutch31

Sorry to revive the old thread but a question came to my mind...

If I buy a Nomos from an AD in US/Canada, would that AD take care of shipping the watch for maintenance? Or, do I still need to eat up the cost of mailing the watch to Nomos?

Addendum: Is there any benefit of buying a Nomos at a local AD in US/Canada vs. in Europe? (assuming it's a bit more expensive if you buy it in US/Canada)


----------



## weisscomposer

mrclutch31 said:


> If I buy a Nomos from an AD in US/Canada, would that AD take care of shipping the watch for maintenance?


I purchased my Tangente (Reference 130) from an AD and needed to send it in for service. The watch was still under warranty, so the only thing it cost me was the sadness of being without the watch while it was away.


----------



## cadenza

mrclutch31 said:


> Sorry to revive the old thread but a question came to my mind...
> 
> If I buy a Nomos from an AD in US/Canada, would that AD take care of shipping the watch for maintenance? Or, do I still need to eat up the cost of mailing the watch to Nomos?
> 
> Addendum: Is there any benefit of buying a Nomos at a local AD in US/Canada vs. in Europe? (assuming it's a bit more expensive if you buy it in US/Canada)


I was just at a Nomos AD in Los Angeles, CA last week, and I did ask about servicing a Nomos Zurich.

They told me that (whether I purchased the watch from them or not; my watch was in fact not purchased from this particular AD) I could bring the watch in to them; they would ship it to Nomos NYC (where apparently all basic Nomos USA work is done); NYC would evaluate it; simple/basic work (including some basic parts replacement) done in NYC; more complicated work forwarded to Nomos GER; then back to the LA AD; I would pick it up.

The cost of the basic servicing (clean/inspect/lubricate/regulate; no new parts other than seals) was quoted as $200-$400 ($100 extra for case polishing if done concurrently), shipping LA/NYC (I do not know about NYC/GER) included. I thought it was in fact a very fair total price.

Still, of course it would be best for you to verify the shipping issues with your local AD(s), even if you do not buy the watch through them, for your own clarity. In fact my little trip last week was a "Nomos AD scouting trip" of sorts; I visited two ADs in order to get a feel for the people/place; one I would definitely trust with my Zurich, whereas I would never take it to the other one.

I guess the benefit of buying local is you then start a relationship with that shop, but if you do not think you would ever really avail yourself of that relationship then I would guess the best price (from any real AD) would be fine.

_NB: do not apologize for reviving a thread. Many innocent people here get slapped on the wrist if they do not do so, and nobody really wants that, except the slappers maybe...._

_NB bis: the real Mr. Clutch was #44. ;-)_


----------



## Baham

You can also send the watch directly to Nomos/NYC. You will likely save a few $’s.


----------



## cadenza

Baham said:


> You can also send the watch directly to Nomos/NYC. You will likely save a few $'s.


At the cost of "a few $'" I would far prefer having my local Nomos AD (if one is accessible) handle the transport logistics to NYC themselves. My peace of mind would be more than adequately compensated.

Plus, as I wrote above, at least according to my local AD, any transport cost incurred by the Nomos AD in Los Angeles, round-trip to NYC, is covered by them as part of the total service charge.


----------



## projekt-h

Screenshot 5/25/2020 from Nomos' website, for reference for anyone who found this thread searching this topic:









This was found at the bottom of their site, "On Watches" then "Servicing Your Watch"

For factory service on an in-house movement, these prices seem pretty reasonable.


----------



## sygyzy

Sorry to revive this thread but I am looking to have my Nomos serviced. The watch is well outside warranty so is there any issue or preference on having it serviced at Nomos (via NYC or direct) versus RGM (who I think are authorized Nomos watchmakers) versus an independent watchmaker (assuming they get OEM parts)? I just want my watch fixed but I don't want any gotchas I have't considered. Thank you.


----------



## Baham

sygyzy said:


> Sorry to revive this thread but I am looking to have my Nomos serviced. The watch is well outside warranty so is there any issue or preference on having it serviced at Nomos (via NYC or direct) versus RGM (who I think are authorized Nomos watchmakers) versus an independent watchmaker (assuming they get OEM parts)? I just want my watch fixed but I don't want any gotchas I have't considered. Thank you.


Send it to Nomos NYC


----------



## sygyzy

Baham said:


> Send it to Nomos NYC


Sorry this sounds like a silly question but what IS Nomos NYC? I have seen people speak about it but I cannot find any indication of a retail or service center for Nomos in NYC. I have found stores and the online website for Nomos Glashuette, but what or where is Nomos NYC?


----------



## drunken-gmt-master

sygyzy said:


> Sorry this sounds like a silly question but what IS Nomos NYC? I have seen people speak about it but I cannot find any indication of a retail or service center for Nomos in NYC. I have found stores and the online website for Nomos Glashuette, but what or where is Nomos NYC?


A more recent thread suggested emailing Nomos, who will then provide you with the shipping address.


----------



## Baham

Baham said:


> Send it to Nomos NYC





sygyzy said:


> Sorry this sounds like a silly question but what IS Nomos NYC? I have seen people speak about it but I cannot find any indication of a retail or service center for Nomos in NYC. I have found stores and the online website for Nomos Glashuette, but what or where is Nomos NYC?


NOMOS Glashuette USA Inc. 
347 W. 36th St., Suite 904
New York, NY 10018
Tel. +1-212-929-2575
www.nomos-glashuette.com


----------



## sygyzy

Thank you both. I sent them an email and made note of the address.


----------



## flyingpicasso

@Baham , is Nomos outsourcing the service work to someone in NYC or is this a Nomos owned/operated center?


----------



## sygyzy

From what I gather, when you send it to Nomos NYC, they will send it to the German HQ.


----------



## Baham

sygyzy said:


> From what I gather, when you send it to Nomos NYC, they will send it to the German HQ.


The service paperwork always comes back with a note signed by someone named Helga or Greta or some German sounding name. So I guess?


----------



## Wilfried84

I'm considering a Nomos, and found this thread looking for service cost. Useful information here. Their New York office is literally five blocks from my work. I wonder if, when the time comes, I can just drop the watch off in person. Would save money and mishegas trying to ship the thing.


----------



## kritameth

Wilfried84 said:


> I'm considering a Nomos, and found this thread looking for service cost. Useful information here. Their New York office is literally five blocks from my work. I wonder if, when the time comes, I can just drop the watch off in person. Would save money and mishegas trying to ship the thing.


I think they'd still need to ship it to Germany and the shipping cost would be combined into the service cost?


----------



## Wilfried84

kritameth said:


> I think they'd still need to ship it to Germany and the shipping cost would be combined into the service cost?


Dunno. But I would at least save the hassle and expense of shipping to their NY office. No need for insurance if I'm walking five blocks.


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Wilfried84 said:


> Dunno. But I would at least save the hassle and expense of shipping to their NY office. No need for insurance if I'm walking five blocks.


If you bought from an AD rather than used or from Nomos directly, they may offer to ship it to Nomos at their cost. Worth asking at least, for those of us who aren't five blocks away from their in-country outpost.


----------

